# Can i use my Bradley Counter top smoker to make jerkey?



## pohunter (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a Bradley Counter top Smoker  the temperature range on the lowest setting is 160-220 F, as i live in NZ I work in Celsius so this is 73-103 deg for me 

the question i have is that temp too hot for making jerkey.

by all accounts this is too high, But can I do it in that temp range and still make jerkey?


----------



## smker (Jan 6, 2013)

hello again

you shure can,  the meat needs to hit the 160 deg mark anyway, put smoke to it for the first 3-4 hrs and then just let it dry out if you can maintain 160deg, don't over smoke or over cook,  when the jerky feels just alittle soft when pinched  then put it in a bowl and air dry the rest of the way, (unless its really humid)  it will naturally dry out and you wont end up with brittle jerky buy over drying it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 6, 2013)

Pohunter said:


> I have a Bradley Counter top Smoker  the temperature range on the lowest setting is 160-220 F, as i live in NZ I work in Celsius so this is 73-103 deg for me
> 
> the question i have is that temp too hot for making jerkey.
> 
> by all accounts this is too high, But can I do it in that temp range and still make jerkey?


Just watch the temps in the small space. The US shipment got delayed.

Do you know Mark the Bradley rep in NZ?













2rack.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 6, 2013


----------



## smker (Jan 6, 2013)

those are wild looking,  toaster oven on wood steroids
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






have you cooked a pizza in it?


----------



## pohunter (Jan 6, 2013)

Cheers guys 

yea thats the beast i have ,its not big but its all i need for the moment i also think i can attach the smoke outlet hose to a bigger cabinet and cold smoke from it i do have a spare broken refridgerator out the back.

and  to nepas

 I dont know any rep for bradley but would like to lol, the bisquettes for this machine are pricey lol.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 6, 2013)

Pohunter said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> yea thats the beast i have ,its not big but its all i need for the moment i also think i can attach the smoke outlet hose to a bigger cabinet and cold smoke from it i do have a spare broken refridgerator out the back.
> 
> ...


I have a message to him to get his contact numbers for you.


----------



## pohunter (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks mate I would appreciate it be good to know someone in the know, if ya know what i mean. lol.


----------

